# Greece Bareboat - Need recommendations on regions and charter companies



## Pelham (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi All,

I'm looking for advice/opinions on the best areas of Greece to bareboat charter in late May. I have an experienced crew looking to charter for around 10-12 days.

Open water sailing and spirited conditions are fine but may be a little exciting for some of the crew who'd prefer at least a few shorter days with easy sailing built in as well. 

We prefer scenery, history and local culture over modern night life and if we found a place to fit in some SCUBA as well that'd be terrific.

With that description, any suggestions on which areas to look at? Late May seems like a good shoulder season to me, but do you agree?

Recommendations for reliable charter companies would be great as well. I've had good luck with "2nd tier" charters in the Caribbean as I don't expect pristine boats (my boat isn't at home!) but do want reliable, safe boats and equipment with good customer service if there are problems.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## footie03 (Jan 2, 2013)

You could charter a boat in Pireaus which is beside Athens. Take the train from Athens directly to where the ferries and charter boats lay. Travel thru the Corinth Canal, an amazing historical feat all on its own and head west to The Ionian Islands, there you have Kefalonia, Zakinthos, Lefkada, and to the north is Corfu. That's all good for a month or a year, take your pick. If you head out from Pireaus into the Aegean Sea you have your pick of 2000 Islands. The Ionian Islands are very Med and the Aegean are drier and more desert like. Beware of the intense Northerlys, make sure you have good protection from the wind when setting the hook for the night. Wherever you go it's ancient and historical, and you will find ruins everywhere. Mykonos is full of haywire party goers but safe, be aware of the northern exposed harbour. Some harbours have submerged ancient ruins and the obvious easy way in is not sometimes the best way. Check your charts or plotter. We live here in Greece, we believe this to be one of the premier cruising areas! Have fun, Dave


----------



## Pelham (Nov 6, 2006)

Dave,

Thanks for the advice. It sounds like chartering out of the Athens area might be the most logistically simple. You say there are plenty of historical sights everywhere. 

Being so close to Athens will we still be able to easily get away from the crowds?

As for the Ionian - I read on one description that it is a bit rainy in May and is best from June through September. Do you find that to be the case, or would that still be a nice place in the summer?

Lastly, do you or any others here have any recommendations on a charter companies (if you know of any) we should look at that are reputable.

Thanks again for the info!


----------



## Vency (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi,

I can recommend to get connect with www . aegeasyachting . gr .
I use them twice last year and no issues.

The owner - Statis , has a lot of experience and speak good English (very important in Greece). You can ask him for even for advice only.


----------



## drgtmartin (Sep 4, 2000)

My wife and I and crew just chartered in Greece back in October. You can read the travel blog entry and details at:

projectmojito . wordpress . com/2012/10/

The short of it is that we used latesail.com as a broker and we ended up using Navigare our of Lavrion, which is just north east of Athens. Lavrion is a better jumping off point if you are planning to do the Cyclades, which is what we did. The town is an easy bus ride from the Athens airport. We really liked Navigare. They were very professional and helpful. 

Note that when chartering in Greece, documented proof of sailing competency is required by the Greek authorities and the charter companies. Also, Greece requires that you have a “second skipper” in case something happens to the first skipper. The second skipper must also have sailing credentials, RYA, ASA, USSA, etc. We had CYA certification. 

Note that a week is just enough to visit only the northern Cyclades. We made is as far south as Mykonos and back in a week with 25-45 nm of sailing per day. The crew very much liked Kea, Kynthos, Tinos and, of course, Mykonos, 
I would skip Gavrion, Andros if I did it again.


----------



## JasonArgonaut (Mar 11, 2013)

hi,
Is documented proof of sailing competency:ASA Basic Coastal Cruising and Bearboat Charting (intermediate coastal Cruising) enough in Greece?


----------



## arnfoto (Mar 11, 2013)

Check out Sunsail and see if they offer their Poros Flotilla sailing out of Epidauros - an hour from Athens. We did that and had a great time - you can sail with the flotilla or be on your own. The port of Epidauros is small, island like and close to archaeological sites. All the island ports are delightful - Aegina, Poros Hydra etc and with more time you just go farther.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

I guess that Dave is recommending you the right Area for what you want, except that I think it is better to charter a boat there directly.

You have companies that work from Lefkas and Corfu. You have Corfu international airport and Lefkas is close by Ferry. The Area seems to correspond to what you want:

Greek Island Sailing holidays. Yacht Charter Greece holidays. Bareboat Yacht Charter Greece

Ionian Yacht Charters


----------

